# Post-production portfolio and marketing advice needed



## skomantassimkus (Aug 26, 2015)

Hello,

It would be great to get some tips and general opinions on a portfolio page I’ve just created (www.simk.us). I offer post-production and retouching services for advertising, fashion and editorial photography projects.


I have a few questions to ask:
1. How can I improve the site?
2. How do you search for a retoucher when you need one? If you use a search engine, what keywords do you use?
3. What do you think are the best ways to get my portfolio seen by more people and get hired?

Thank you,
Skomantas Simkus


----------



## waday (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm not sure I can provide much help, sorry! Just wanted to stop by and say your work is fantastic!

It seems like you have some pretty big clients, though. How did you get them? Maybe repeat the process, haha?


----------



## skomantassimkus (Aug 26, 2015)

Thank you! I work in a production house with quite big clients but am currently looking for more work and collaboration opportunities.


----------



## AceCo55 (Aug 27, 2015)

A couple of observations.
In your footer "Reserved" is wrapped onto a second line ... make it all fit on one line
I have no idea where you are based ... that might be important if I were in the market of looking for a photographer/designer

I don't know much about SEO ... but I suspect you would have quite a bit of work to do there.
How will people find you? Think about what search terms people might put into a search engine
Search engines love text - and you don't have enough to make you stand out
I would seriously find out about how to optimise your site for searches.

Your work is awesome! I really enjoyed looking through your site.
I liked the ability to look at separate categories of your portfolio page - nice touch
All the very best.


----------

